# Eye contact holding and MBTI type



## INTJcuriosity (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello guys! I was looking for some jokes around the internet and I came around this one (not really a joke): "sustained eye contact for more than 3 seconds can mean two things: a strong desire for sex or for murderer." When I read this I thought if there where difference (of time) on types or if "it's universal". I know sustained I contact have another meanings too.
So, to the point: what types have a tendency to hold eye contact and what sustained eye contact mean for each type?


----------



## annikafrom (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and I feel like I'm usually really bad at holding eye contact unless I'm having a deep, emotional conversation with that person. I feel like generally extroverts (probably extroverted feelers specifically) are better at this than introverts


----------



## Quercetin (Dec 5, 2012)

INTJcuriosity said:


> (not really a joke): "sustained eye contact for more than 3 seconds can mean two things: a strong desire for sex or for murderer."


Is it superstition or something wired in our brains to think as such? 

I picture what I'm saying so I tend to space out when I speak, sometimes I'm facing the person directly. Assumptions about what I'm intending to do are just that.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

I have long, intense eye contact. I don't break eye contact first ever unless I'm not interested. If I'm having a conversation I'll occasionally look away or nod my head to relieve tension. If I'm in the middle of doing something or really not interested in someone talking to me and I don't want to be rude, I'll just be doing my own thing and glance at them for a couple seconds or momentarily then look away. I'm ESTP.


----------



## INTJcuriosity (Sep 8, 2014)

annikafrom said:


> I'm an INFJ and I feel like I'm usually really bad at holding eye contact unless I'm having a deep, emotional conversation with that person. I feel like generally extroverts (probably extroverted feelers specifically) are better at this than introverts


Do you mean ExFJ only or ExFP too?


----------



## Helnax (Nov 23, 2013)

annikafrom said:


> I'm an INFJ and I feel like I'm usually really bad at holding eye contact unless I'm having a deep, emotional conversation with that person. I feel like generally extroverts (probably extroverted feelers specifically) are better at this than introverts


As an INFP I feel pretty much the same way. If I try to make eye contact I really do have to force it.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Fi - letting people I don't want in through eye contact is limited. I may look past them. I look through people who I am studying. I so wish it were more cut n dry though, apologies.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

I have no problem with eye contact, for me it isn't something intimate, but a normal thing to do when I speak to someone, and specially when someone is speaking to me. Maybe it's a cultural thing, I think in my country it would be weird not to hold eye contact, it would seem impolite or like you're lying or hiding something.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

If the other party is uncomfortable with looking at me in the eyes I'll stop , if not I usually initiate eye contact - I'm an enfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't make eye contact, I just space out and it looks like I'm making eye contact.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I'm not good with eye contact!
I get distracted by everything around me and I don't care for people too much!


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm good if I'm in a situation that I think warrants high amounts of eye contact, IE: Meeting a client, an interview, a presentation. But, in my personal life, I will glance over from time to time. 

And the more attractive I find someone, the less I can hold eye contact. It's pathetic really :/


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm pretty good at keeping eye contact, though it's hard for me. When people speak I tend to look sideways (always distracted or not willing to focus), but when I intent in focusing I keep intense eye contact which may in turn scare some people. Can I ever win ?
mbti (possible type): INTJ, INTP, INFJ.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Eye contact only comes easy to me when I'm with people I know. Especially my closest friends. Otherwise, eye contact is usually pretty forced. Same with smiles.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

I know an ISTJ that has this really intense stare that's unnerving. He's been told by others too, of this stare. It's like he's boring into your soul. Actually, I don't hold eye contact that much. It's not sustained eye contact, more like flitting eyes that dart around when I'm thinking.

There's a theory of cognitive typing (there's an online forum and website where they used to have online typing resources, but I think they recently deleted the resources) that has info on how different functions have different body language. Apparently Ti has "puppeteer" hands and Ne has "naive, resting eyes" while Ni has a "zoned out" look.


----------



## Pearl Parker (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll make eye contact when people are talking to me cause I feel it's a little disrespectful not to, and even if I wasn't interested, I want them to walk away thinking I was. It's not an awkward thing for me. 

But it becomes awkward when the person is physically close to me and making eye contact. That's too much. In those cases, I'll mostly look somewhere else and hope that they move away so I can feel comfortable to make eye contact again. 

I should probably point out that what I deem to be close may seem like normal distance to somebody else. I have an issue with personal space. Anything shorter than an arms span is too close for me.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Your culture has a huge impact to this tho

Where I come from holding an eye contact is rude so :'D


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Conversation: I will hold eye contact with a person while they're talking to me and automatically look to the side when I'm responding. I have difficulty holding eye contact when I'm trying to communicate with someone, I feel like I must look towards the side somewhere and away from stimulation in order to get my thoughts across right. 

Outside: I generally look at the ground when walking/space out towards something (again, I can't think straight if my eyes are moving or focusing on a stimulus; it distracts me towards other thoughts). Will look up occasionally. Hold hard eye contact when curious about someone and don't let go no matter how uncomfortable it might make them feel. Otherwise I won't bother meeting eye contact with anyone. 

xNTP.


----------



## INTJcuriosity (Sep 8, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> Your culture has a huge impact to this tho
> 
> Where I come from holding an eye contact is rude so :'D


Where are you from?


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> Your culture has a huge impact to this tho
> 
> Where I come from holding an eye contact is rude so :'D


Yup. It was really hard for the break this custom! We just take quick glances at each other and go back to staring into the unknown.


----------

